# Mark Richt 1/2 the coach as Johnson!!!!!



## gsu007 (Nov 30, 2008)

THUGA- 2nd most penalized team in country!! No discipline.
 Richt- No emotion/intensity.
 # 1 preseason team 9-3 same as Tech with new coach!
Not only will SEC schedule prevent NC in future, Paul Johnson will also be a factor now. He should easily be Coach Of The Year. Congrats Tech on a fine season and GREAT hire. The future looks very bright.

I guess when you can't compete for a NC you can always erect a monument from 28 years ago.


----------



## proside (Nov 30, 2008)

As a Gator fan, I am glad that we dont have to stop that HIGH SCHOOL OFFENSE!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

Give me Paul Johnson all day long. The man can coach.  Some fan said it best on the news last night, " As long as CPJ is the coach at Georgia Tech, Georgia will have to worry every year".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think I would say 1/2 the coach, that is a bit harsh.
However I do think Richt needs to quit being nurse made to these boys / thugs and give them some tough love to make men out of them.

All great coaches in history have sought three goals for their players, and usually in this order; #1 to be great students, #2 to be responsible mature men, and #3 to be great athletes. 

You take care of #1 and 2 and #3 usually comes automatically.

The lack of a teams ability to exhibit these traits IS a direct reflection on their Coach and his coaching staff.

Y'all take from that what you wish.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

*What a joke!!!!*



gsu007 said:


> THUGA- 2nd most penalized team in country!! No discipline.
> Richt- No emotion/intensity.
> # 1 preseason team 9-3 same as Tech with new coach!
> Not only will SEC schedule prevent NC in future, Paul Johnson will also be a factor now. He should easily be Coach Of The Year. Congrats Tech on a fine season and GREAT hire. The future looks very bright.
> ...



Tech wins one game and you guys are suddenly world beaters   .  I think CMR's record at UGA speaks for itself.  Tech played a great game yesterday and deserved to win, but don't start beating your chest after one ballgame.  Let's see how you do over the next 3-5 years with you new ballcoach.  To say that CMR is 1/2 the coach is very ridiculous.  I would bet most Tech people would love to have CMR as a coach .


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2008)

Some folks couldn't find the word class in the dictionary much less in their behavior or words.

After seeing Johnson's foul mouth during the game, he is not 1/2 the man that CMR is.  Johnson did an excellent job this year, but his record isn't 1/2 of CMR's record.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Johnson did an excellent job this year, but his record isn't 1/2 of CMR's record.



actually its better

The 3 coaches w/ the most wins in their first twelve seasons of coaching college football.

1 Tom Osborne
2 Paul Johnson
3 Barry Switzer


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

Buford_Dawg said:


> To say that CMR is 1/2 the coach is very ridiculous.  I would bet most Tech people would love to have CMR as a coach .



What more will it take for all the CMR lovers to see the facts? Coach Happy along with his pals Dumb and Dumber, (CMR, Bobo and Willie M.) have taken one of the most talented teams UGA has fielded since Hershel and basically shot their own foot off!

Wait until next year, surely Stafford and Moreno will move on to the NFL after this embarrassing loss, and the inabilities of the current coaching staff will shine thru in what will likelyy turn out to be a 6 or 7 loss season. Hold on, here's a hankercheif, I know they had lots of injuries... but its their dang job to recruit and prepare kids to fill in the holes as needed. Obviously they have done neither.

The blatant lack of discipline, poor execution, and failure to perform the most basic of fundamentals, (how'd everybody like that arm tackling by the UGA linebackers and secondary) all point to a terrible job of coaching and nothing else. The option is very easy to defend, that is why it is not used much beyond high school/div II programs, but UGA looked as if they were surprised Tech was running it! 

Yeah, maybe they oughtta call some of them teams you are talking about that would love to have CMR....maybe the AD for those schools doesn't have cable and missed Coach Happy getting his tail thrashed three times on national tv this year? Make sure they know its a package deal and Dumb and Dumber go with him.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> actually its better
> 
> The 3 coaches w/ the most wins in their first twelve seasons of coaching college football.
> 
> ...





If you put Mark Richt at a Division two school, he would most likely jump right over Paul Johnson and Tom Osborne. Not taking any credit from Coach Johnson, but just saying. 

Congrats on a tech win, they outplayed my dawgs


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

*And what opponents where GSU and Navy playing*



Predator56 said:


> actually its better
> 
> The 3 coaches w/ the most wins in their first twelve seasons of coaching college football.
> 
> ...



Heck, you or I could be in that top 3 based on where he was coaching and the opponents he was playing.  That statistic is very dillusional.  PJ should not even be considered in the class with those other two at this time, LOL.....


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> If you put Mark Richt at a Division two school, he would most likely jump right over Paul Johnson and Tom Osborne.


wow considering he had more talent today by a fair margin, i cant agree with you. We had abunch of scrubs playing o-line, 2nd and 3rd stringers, heck we had a walk-on out there some....you guys get top 5 recruting every year...it aint even close


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazes me that CPJ is next next  Bobby Dodd. Maybe because they won yesterday and are 9-3? What about those 3 losses against very average teams and a near lose earlier in the season to Gardner Webb? Oh and don't forget the game against FSU. Come on guys when you are playing for your conference title or in the top 10 of the BCS then I'll listen to how good your coach is.
You beat an average UGA team and that's it.
I know, I know you Tech fans want to just talk about yesterday's game.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

you guys eeked out a "big" win over south carolina, clemson pounded them much worse..

hey the ACC is 6-4 vs the SEC this year

WE BEAT THE PRESEASON #1's with a top QB and RB...

History? the ultimate goal in football is to win a national title, we have 4, you have 2. Our last was 18 years ago, yours was 28...

UGA has ZERO wins over teams that finished ranked in the top 25


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul Johnson has nowhere near the talent that CMR does. Johnson has maybe three players that could start for UGA.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Heck, you or I could be in that top 3 based on where he was coaching and the opponents he was playing.  That statistic is very dillusional.  PJ should not even be considered in the class with those other two at this time, LOL.....



Buford,
CPJ won 10 games one season at the freaking Naval Academy. Get real Bud !!!!!!!!!! I'll guarantee you right now that CMR couldn't win 10 games at Navy.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> wow considering he had more talent today by a fair margin, i cant agree with you. We had abunch of scrubs playing o-line, 2nd and 3rd stringers, heck we had a walk-on out there some....you guys get top 5 recruting every year...it aint even close





I'm assuming you didn't read my whole post. I said, if you put Mark Richt at a DIVISION 2 school, for instance, oh lets say a team like GA Southern and get a running back like Adrian Peterson, which is where Paul Johnson won and won and won, playing teams like Savannah State, West Georgia and so on, yes, Mark Richt would have a all time winning record as well. 

I also gave credit to tech. My post had nothing to do with top 5 recruiting vs your 2nd and 3rd stringers. Tech came out to play today and played with heart. I congratulated them, not knocked them down.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tech whipped the Dawg's tails, hands down. It was easy as all they had to do was half way block at the point of execution and let the running backs take the pitch and pile up the yards. When you have linebackers that can't tackle and a secondary that is afraid to tackle the option looks like the greatest scheme every conceived!

Regardless of who CPJ played at Navy, he out coached CMR and his crew yesterday. He beat a much more talented team and made it look pretty easy. ESPN is having a field day with some of the high lights of Tech's backs running all over the dawgs. And of course they start every segement with CMR in the middle of the team, with a stupid smile on his face, during pregame jumping up and down like a pack of drunk gypsies.

I was hoping Urban Meyer and the gators would've wiped that stupid smile off his face, maybe the Jackets did it this time? Without Stafford and Moreno next year we're probably looking at a 6 or 7 loss season. I hope the clips I see after next year of Coach Happy, and his sidekicks Dumb and Dumber (Bobo and Willie M) are of them jumping up and down on some other school's sideline.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

olcowman said:


> And of course they start every segement with CMR in the middle of the team, with a stupid smile on his face, during pregame jumping up and down like a pack of drunk gypsies.



I thought that was funny. Did they show him in the 3rd quarter when he had them all huddled up on their knees to pray.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

It takes a tard to make a thread like this.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

*Sotrue*



tuffdawg said:


> It takes a tard to make a thread like this.



Just plain dumb....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

There's more to being a great coach than being at a talent rich football factory. I myself like the coaches that win at the programs who are not talent rich. The ones like CPJ who have to coach up what talent he has. I'd love to see what Paul Johnson could do with Georgia's talent.


----------



## gsu007 (Nov 30, 2008)

Top recruiting class, a week to prepare against a first year coach, and home field advantage. I rest my case, I'll take Paul Johnson anyday! Richt barely got by many times this year. HUGE UNDER ACHIEVERS!!!!!

No NC game, No conference title game, No in state rivalry win, No passion/discipline.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

*Lets see*



gsu007 said:


> Top recruiting class, a week to prepare against a first year coach, and home field advantage. I rest my case, I'll take Paul Johnson anyday! Richt barely got by many times this year. HUGE UNDER ACHIEVERS!!!!!
> 
> No NC game, No conference title game, No in state rivalry win, No passion/discipline.



What is CMR's record as UGA's coach against Yech?   I rest my case.  When this Johnson guy can produce the same record against UGA, then come talk some smack


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Top recruiting class, a week to prepare against a first year coach, and home field advantage. I rest my case, I'll take Paul Johnson anyday! Richt barely got by many times this year. HUGE UNDER ACHIEVERS!!!!!
> 
> No NC game, No conference title game, No in state rivalry win, No passion/discipline.



Amen! He's going down hill fast, and his shortcomings are starting to show up. If Moreno and Stafford do indeed pack up and head for the NFL, next year will be a bleak year to be a UGA football fan. This staff has made it obvious they don't have the personell recruited and prepared to step up and play at this level. We are entering the dark ages of the program and some bad days are ahead. 

If I am wrong, then somebody find this post next year and I'll eat it. Anybody seen Jim Donnan lately? Heck maybe Ray Goff ain't doing nothing, either one of these guys would have been more productive with the talent the Dawgs fielded this year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

Buford_Dawg said:


> What is CMR's record as UGA's coach against Yech?   I rest my case.  When this Johnson guy can produce the same record against UGA, then come talk some smack



Buford,
Again, you keep bringing up CMR's record against Chantastic football. Chan is history now !!!!!!  Dan Radakovich hired CPJ to end Georgia's winning streak over Tech. CPJ said before the season, the #1 goal wasn't to win this number of games, not a conference championship either. The #1 goal of this year's Tech football team was to beat the Georgia Bulldogs !!!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 30, 2008)

As a Tech fan, this thread shows a less desirable form of class. The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

*Sir...*



drhunter1 said:


> As a Tech fan, this thread shows a less desirable form of class. The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.



Thank you.... A civil Tech fan.  And apologies from any fellow Dawg fans who can't seem to contain themselves as well.  Have a wonderful day and congrats on Tech on the win yesterday.

BD


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> As a Tech fan, this thread shows a less desirable form of class. The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.



That is the best post yet. Although like any fan base, some are more deserving than others.


----------



## gsu007 (Nov 30, 2008)

Buford_Dawg said:


> What is CMR's record as UGA's coach against Yech?   I rest my case.  When this Johnson guy can produce the same record against UGA, then come talk some smack



This post is about Richt vs. Johnson as a coach, not Richt's record against Tech in the past. Johnson was not there in the past so it's irrelevant, but nice try to avoid the future. So now to the present, Richt is 0-1 against this Johnson guy and time will tell. I like Tech's chances.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> As a Tech fan, this thread shows a less desirable form of class. The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.


you sound pathetic


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> This post is about Richt vs. Johnson as a coach, not Richt's record against Tech in the past. Johnson was not there in the past so it's irrelevant, but nice try to avoid the future. So now to the present, Richt is 0-1 against this Johnson guy and time will tell. I like Tech's chances.



I just listened to CPJ's post game comments and he had something interesting to say about that 7 game streak ....


"Our team didn't have anything to do with the streak other than representing Georgia Tech".


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> you sound pathetic



Really, well you sound like a moron.


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

buck#4 said:


>



Do they allow beer here? I like a sip beer with my popcorn. This is going to get good and I don't want to get kicked out fer being drunk. 

Hey, that feller is calling you names! Lord knows I wouldn't tolerate that!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a tard fest!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 and we have yet again conquered another forum!


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> Really, well you sound like a moron.



its tech fans that expect to lose and dont want to celebrate "too loudly" that need an attitude adjustment. Did you go to Tech? how loang have you been a "fan?"

i dont expect to win once every 5 years like you and thats whats pathetic, you must have loved gailey...


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.



speak for yourself because you dont speak for ANY tech alums that I know

this what's known as a "submissive" tech fan


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul Johnson is looking good with Chan's players. Let's see what happens in a few years. Ask Charlie Weis. You could ask nick saban, but he doesn't stick around long enough.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> its tech fans that expect to lose and dont want to celebrate "too loudly" that need an attitude adjustment. Did you go to Tech? how loang have you been a "fan?"
> 
> i dont expect to win once every 5 years like you and thats whats pathetic, you must have loved gailey...



You sound like a moron, because you have no idea what you're talking about. I grew up a Tech fan. I'm now in my 40's. My father is a Tech Alumni and I bleed Black and Gold, but fans look idiotic when they win one every 7 years or so and try make it look like "our program" has been on par with our expectations.

I expect Tech to put a good product on the field every year worthy of me purchasing season tickets, but the hard cold fact is, they have not. Sorry but thats the truth. UGA has been the program that has done what it takes to put that product on the field. Tech hasn't. Thats a fact also.

Now if you want to go around gloat after 1 win and show a lack of class doing so.. have at it. I think it makes you look pathetic and the one OK with a coach as incompetent as Chan. JMO though.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I'm assuming you didn't read my whole post. I said, if you put Mark Richt at a DIVISION 2 school, for instance, oh lets say a team like GA Southern and get a running back like Adrian Peterson, which is where Paul Johnson won and won and won, playing teams like Savannah State, West Georgia and so on, yes, Mark Richt would have a all time winning record as well.
> 
> I also gave credit to tech. My post had nothing to do with top 5 recruiting vs your 2nd and 3rd stringers. Tech came out to play today and played with heart. I congratulated them, not knocked them down.





Go brush up on your football divisions....GA Southern is not a Div II team.  

They play in 1AA and while they may not play a ton of larger 1A teams they have tradtionally beaten the stew out of teams within their division and have played some dang good 1A teams close over the years.  

They have less scholarships and less donations and revenue than the top 1A teams.  What they do is compete and over the years, they have shown that they can dominate in their division.  6 NC's is proof of that.  Nock it all you want, but UGA and Tech neither one have accomplished that feat.

So before you guarantee that Coach Richt would bypass PJ if he coached at a smaller school, remember that he would still be playing schools that are on the same talent level as his team.

Oh and for the record, Brian Van Gorder, he of the awesome Dawg defenses, failed miserably as the head coach at Southern.  Finished 3 - 8 in his one and only year.  


Also, you mention PJ having a great back like AP....Is Moreno not a great back?  And the Dawgs have Stafford at QB to go along with Moreno, but didn't win the SEC East or NC this year, but Johnson did win NC's with AP as his great back, so does that mean that AP was better than Stafford and Moreno together?  No...of course not....

Paul Johnson is a heck of a coach, just like Mark Richt is.  I won't say he is twice the coach of Richt, but he is every bit as good at what he does.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

oooooooooooooo ....... personal attacks. How exciting!


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 30, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> oooooooooooooo ....... personal attacks. How exciting!



I just said he "sounded" like a moron. I didn't say he was a moron. If he is a Tech Alumni, he is not a moron, just a Tech grad with the propensity to sound like one. 

Big difference.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Some folks couldn't find the word class in the dictionary much less in their behavior or words.
> 
> After seeing Johnson's foul mouth during the game, he is not 1/2 the man that CMR is.  Johnson did an excellent job this year, but his record isn't 1/2 of CMR's record.





All that tells me, Ducker, is that you are familiar enough with whatever words he used to lip read them. You need'nt be preaching class to any of the rest of us, that being the case.

And before you point it out, I'm familiar with whatever words he used as well, I'm sure.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 30, 2008)

How is GSU doing these days???


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> I just said he "sounded" like a moron. I didn't say he was a moron. If he is a Tech Alumni, he is not a moron, just a Tech grad with the propensity to sound like one.
> 
> Big difference.



 Gotcha.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> How is GSU doing these days???


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> How is GSU doing these days???



WTH has that got to do with this thread? 

But to answer your question....

Rebuilding with Freshmen and Sophmores after BVG tore up everything about GSU football, finished 3-8 and decided to bolt.

Let's see lost to 3 top 5 ranked 1AA teams by a total of 4 points.  Lost to the then ranked #1 1A team UGA by a small enough margin that the Dawgs dropped in the polls.

Didn't win a NC this year, but neither did the Dawgs or Jackets. 

But the future looks promising in the Boro.



Oh, and before you get the wrong idea...I am a DAWGS fan....Grew up a Dawgs fan, and pulled for Tech too, but went to Southern and ended up working for Erk while I was there, so I have a lot of loyalty to my Eagles as well.  All I ask is that someone not try to use them in an argument if they know nothing about the program or division.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> You sound like a moron, because you have no idea what you're talking about.



I don't know you, nor do you know me, but did it occur to you that you may be the one who doesn't know what he's talking about?


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

Good gracious, now somebody's done made the fatboy mad!


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I don't know you, nor do you know me, but did it occur to you that you may be the one who doesn't know what he's talking about?



Sounds like the man knows what he's talking about to me...


----------



## Buzz (Nov 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I don't know you, nor do you know me, but did it occur to you that you may be the one who doesn't know what he's talking about?



Yeah - I was thinking that too.   The other poster he's referring to is a good friend of mine and I can assure you he certainly knows what he's talking about.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


>



Go get ya another drink and feed your dogs some fruitcake.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Sounds like the man knows what he's talking about to me...



You're just stirrin'.


----------



## gsu007 (Nov 30, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> How is GSU doing these days???



You should be thankful to have played GSU and at least get a win for you this year, but please don't brag about beating us and let's not talk NC's cause you'll lose that one.

Oh and yea it's 1AA championships, but you don't have a problem scheduling us so you can't make that argument!!!
Excluding the Ga. game our loses were 22-20,38-37,37-36 and 27-17 and of course we play up in our non-conference not down like you guys. Care to talk about your loss margins?


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> Go get ya another drink and feed your dogs some fruitcake.



Dang that's purty mean right there about his dog eating fruitcake and all! Anyhow you said you worked for Erk, was you a waterboy or something? I didn't understand the point you was trying to make. Heck I didn't work for him I don't reckon but I did play a spell for him back when he was starting out, but I ain't wading in the middle of this one any deeper than my ankles. 

But in closing I will offer that the option offense, as good as it looked yesterday, ain't gonna fly in modern day, big time NCAA football programs. If it did they'd still be running it at Oklahoma. Coach Johnson will have to change his scheme to have any long term success at Tech.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Dang that's purty mean right there about his dog eating fruitcake and all! Anyhow you said you worked for Erk, was you a waterboy or something? I didn't understand the point you was trying to make. Heck I didn't work for him I don't reckon but I did play a spell for him back when he was starting out, but I ain't wading in the middle of this one any deeper than my ankles.
> 
> But in closing I will offer that the option offense, as good as it looked yesterday, ain't gonna fly in modern day, big time NCAA football programs. If it did they'd still be running it at Oklahoma. Coach Johnson will have to change his scheme to have any long term success at Tech.





My point was that RackNBeards was spouting off about GSU being Division II...Which shows he doesn't know anything about Ga Southern and the fact that it is 1AA.

And that because I worked with the team on a dailiy basis and had lots of good friends on the team, and because I was around to be influenced by Coach Russell, I will always be an Eagle.

As for the TO...I think it will be successful to an extent.  Will it turn Tech into a pernnial powerhouse?  No...they are not going to win a NC evey year but 9 to 10 win seasons are reachable.  PJ is passing more now than any other option teams did in the past so that will help a bit.

I am glad that GSU has Coach Hatcher and that he is spreading the field and throwing the ball....Now we just need to get a running game involved with it.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> actually its better
> 
> The 3 coaches w/ the most wins in their first twelve seasons of coaching college football.
> 
> ...



Most of Paul's wins have not been in the big leagues.  All of CMR's are in the big leagues.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

Dag nab it!!! I am not a "he" and my dogs dont like fruitcake! It gives them the squirts...............


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 30, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> You sound like a moron, because you have no idea what you're talking about. I grew up a Tech fan. I'm now in my 40's. My father is a Tech Alumni and I bleed Black and Gold, but fans look idiotic when they win one every 7 years or so and try make it look like "our program" has been on par with our expectations.
> 
> I expect Tech to put a good product on the field every year worthy of me purchasing season tickets, but the hard cold fact is, they have not. Sorry but thats the truth. UGA has been the program that has done what it takes to put that product on the field. Tech hasn't. Thats a fact also.
> 
> Now if you want to go around gloat after 1 win and show a lack of class doing so.. have at it. I think it makes you look pathetic and the one OK with a coach as incompetent as Chan. JMO though.



i dont really feel like I am being overly boisterous for celebrating a big rivalry win... if it wasnt a rivalry, it wouldnt be a big deal... Some would choose to think that way, I choose not too. Besides..It's in our fight song for crying out loud.....


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> All that tells me, Ducker, is that you are familiar enough with whatever words he used to lip read them. You need'nt be preaching class to any of the rest of us, that being the case.
> 
> And before you point it out, I'm familiar with whatever words he used as well, I'm sure.



I never said I didn't know those words or that I have never used those words.  Not proud about it.  However, a decent man doesn't do that while on TV.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I never said I didn't know those words or that I have never used those words.  Not proud about it.  However, a decent man doesn't do that while on TV.



Shoot...If the cameraman had any decency he wouldn't have zoomed in on his face so you could read his lips.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 30, 2008)

fatboy, we should have a beer or 6 sometime!


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 30, 2008)

ramblinrack said:


> fatboy, we should have a beer or 6 sometime!



I'm looking forward to that day bud....

If not before, you need to make the spring cookout at Wes'.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 30, 2008)

Both Johnson and Richt are good coaches despite the arguments posted beforehand. I hope they both are succesful at producing quality young men from their programs.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 30, 2008)

Richt is a competant coach and a fine man.  However, Paul Johnson has won 116 ball games in 12 years with an offense he has designed, developed, and tweaked since his days as an assistant to Erk in the 1980's at four different schools......GSU, Hawaii, Navy and Tech.    The old saying about beating a man at his own game applies.  

I think a lot of people discount the games Paul won at Southern and Navy because they were not "big time", but football is football.  I think that is becoming plain for all to see now.  Johnson has a lot more experience as a head coach than does Richt in a lot of different places.  Richt coached for FSU and UGA....two places that historically can count on getting athletes.  PJ often times had to make lemonaide out of lemons....especially at Navy.  Give both coaches equal talent and my money is on PJ every time.  

When the ink dried on PJ's contract with Tech, Richt became the second best coach in this state.  He still has the best job, but otherwise there is no comparison in my mind.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Johnson_(American_football_coach)


----------



## gsu007 (Nov 30, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Richt is a competant coach and a fine man.  However, Paul Johnson has won 116 ball games in 12 years with an offense he has designed, developed, and tweaked since his days as an assistant to Erk in the 1980's at four different schools......GSU, Hawaii, Navy and Tech.    The old saying about beating a man at his own game applies.
> 
> I think a lot of people discount the games Paul won at Southern and Navy because they were not "big time", but football is football.  I think that is becoming plain for all to see now.  Johnson has a lot more experience as a head coach than does Richt in a lot of different places.  Richt coached for FSU and UGA....two places that historically can count on getting athletes.  PJ often times had to make lemonaide out of lemons....especially at Navy.  Give both coaches equal talent and my money is on PJ every time.
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT post!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Richt is a competant coach and a fine man.  However, Paul Johnson has won 116 ball games in 12 years with an offense he has designed, developed, and tweaked since his days as an assistant to Erk in the 1980's at four different schools......GSU, Hawaii, Navy and Tech.    The old saying about beating a man at his own game applies.
> 
> I think a lot of people discount the games Paul won at Southern and Navy because they were not "big time", but football is football.  I think that is becoming plain for all to see now.  Johnson has a lot more experience as a head coach than does Richt in a lot of different places.  Richt coached for FSU and UGA....two places that historically can count on getting athletes.  PJ often times had to make lemonaide out of lemons....especially at Navy.  Give both coaches equal talent and my money is on PJ every time.
> 
> ...



There was not comparison before this post or after.  PJ is a good coach, but he hasn't proved himself in the big house yet.  He sure isn't the best coach in Georgia at this point.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Dec 1, 2008)

The problem at Georgia isn't CMR-Willie M. has got to go-400 yards rushing allowed-he didn't have an answer for the Option from 1st play to the last play and i couldn't detect any adjustments Willie made at half time-none. Hey MuDducker-what College Logo are you going to add to your avatar next week?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2008)

OL' Square Britches said:


> The problem at Georgia isn't CMR-Willie M. has got to go-400 yards rushing allowed-he didn't have an answer for the Option from 1st play to the last play and i couldn't detect any adjustments Willie made at half time-none. Hey MuDducker-what College Logo are you going to add to your avatar next week?



I don't see myself betting my logo anymore this year.  I look forward to going back to being an old monkey on New Year's day.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I don't see myself betting my logo anymore this year.  I look forward to going back to being an old monkey on New Year's day.



That one suits you much better, Ducker!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Richt coached for FSU and UGA....two places that historically can count on getting athletes.  PJ often times had to make lemonaide out of lemons....especially at Navy.  Give both coaches equal talent and my money is on PJ every time.



AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been preaching this on here for what seems like forever but some folks just don't get it. That's why you can't judge one coach over another simply because one coaches at a football factory. Give em both equal talent and then judge em.  It's easy to say CMR is the better coach but look at the recruits he brings in every year. He recruits the best players in the country. CPJ on the other hand must coach up far less talented players. He may have 3-4 players on his team that could start at UGA.


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2008)

olcowman said:


> What more will it take for all the CMR lovers to see the facts? Coach Happy along with his pals Dumb and Dumber, (CMR, Bobo and Willie M.) have taken one of the most talented teams UGA has fielded since Hershel and basically shot their own foot off!
> 
> Wait until next year, surely Stafford and Moreno will move on to the NFL after this embarrassing loss, and the inabilities of the current coaching staff will shine thru in what will likelyy turn out to be a 6 or 7 loss season. Hold on, here's a hankercheif, I know they had lots of injuries... but its their dang job to recruit and prepare kids to fill in the holes as needed. Obviously they have done neither.
> 
> ...




Here's some facts for you Tech lovers who seem to think that CMR is some fly by night coach..

His record at UGA:

90-25 (73% Winning Record)

In his first seven seasons at Georgia, Richt's teams have won two Southeastern Conference Championships (2002 and 2005) and three SEC Eastern Division titles (2002, 2003 and 2005), represented the SEC in 3 BCS bowl appearances (which he is 2-1 in) along with five AP Poll top ten finishes from 2002-2005, 2007.

CMR is 23-1 at home vs. oponents outside the SEC.

CMR is 7-1 against your beloved (Mighty Giant Killer) Techies.

Tell me again how many BCS Bowls CPJ has been to? 

Tell me again how many teams CPJ has had finish in the top 10 at the end of the season?


Take your yellow tinted glasses off.  CMR is one heck of a coach and you guys finally win more than 7 games in one season and all of a sudden UGA is off the radar and Tech is all that and a bag of chips.

Your envy of UGA football is laughable.  Get real.  I understand being owned for 7 running years... I have had to live with being owned by Florida.  You get used to it and when you finally beat your hated rival you think you have it all figured out.

Looking at CPJ's record, I would come to expect 9-3 and 8-4 seasons which seems to be an acceptable practice at Tech (See how long Chan lasted)   and you guys can keep going to Poinsettia Bowls, Emerald Bowls, Gator Bowls and Toilet Bowls.  CPJ has a 4-5 record in Bowl Games and while he did help Navy out... Who do those guys really play?  Like I said... he will win... but he will lose and BCS will just be something you boys wish you could play in.  

BTW, we took a thrashing from Alabama and Floriduh... you won by 3.  Is that a GT thrashing?  


You said when are UGA fans going to face up to the facts?  I just faced up to them and you can have CPJ!!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

DDD, you are making yourself look foolish.  Richt is a good coach, but has only proven that he will lose 2-4 ballgames a year with Top 5 talent year in and year out.  He is a better person than coach, but he is a good coach.

9-3 and 8-4 years aren't bad years.  Not great, but not bad.  Two out of the last three years the dawgs have finished with 3-4 loses.  Should GA fire Richt??  CPJ, hasn't proved what he can do at Tech, but the man has won everywhere he has been.  He has the second highest win % for a coach his first twelve years.  That is a fact.  Make excuses for your dawgs, but fact is YET AGAIN THEY UNDERACHIEVED!  

The only thing laughable is your belief that GA football has any meaning, except to have fans like yourself put them on a pedastal they will NEVER live up to.  Face fact, GA football is second tier in the SEC.  AND THIS YEAR IS SECOND TIER IN THEIR OWN STATE!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I never said I didn't know those words or that I have never used those words.  Not proud about it.  However, a decent man doesn't do that while on TV.



Mark Richt has cussed ON CAMERA heading into the locker rooms at halftime twice this season.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lets not forget about the finger to Meyer.  (Which deserved two fingers in my opinion)

Sounds like your reaching Mud.  You should look at the way a coaches team handles themself on and off the field.  Richts demeanor hasn't helped them much off the field.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 1, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> Go brush up on your football divisions....GA Southern is not a Div II team.
> 
> They play in 1AA and while they may not play a ton of larger 1A teams they have tradtionally beaten the stew out of teams within their division and have played some dang good 1A teams close over the years.
> 
> ...





Why don't you go bruch up on your football knowledge, when Paul Johnson coached at GSU, THEY WERE A DIVISION 2 team, I wasn't referring to now. Secondly, I didn't take credit from Paul Johnson, I played against him in 2001, he is a wonderful guy. Ga Southern doesn't have a Florida, a Auburn, a Tennessee, a Alabama. They have App state and the Citadel.

Either way, Tech came to play and played very well.


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> you guys eeked out a "big" win over south carolina, clemson pounded them much worse..
> 
> hey the ACC is 6-4 vs the SEC this year
> 
> ...




Which conference is going to the NC?


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 1, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Why don't you go bruch up on your football knowledge, when Paul Johnson coached at GSU, THEY WERE A DIVISION 2 team, I wasn't referring to now.




Sorry that is so unbelievably incorrect.  Ga. Southern has never been D2.  When we restarted football in 1981, we played at the club level and in 1984 went into Division 1-aa under Erk Russell and have been there ever since.  I go to the games.  We have 6 banners that say "Div 1-aa National Champions".  I have a room full of shirts, posters and coke bottles.  None of them say D2 anything.  I go to all the games, I am an alumni and I was there for it all.  

Maybe you should "brush up" on GSU!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2008)

*Who is foolish?*



troutman34 said:


> DDD, you are making yourself look foolish.  Richt is a good coach, but has only proven that he will lose 2-4 ballgames a year with Top 5 talent year in and year out.  He is a better person than coach, but he is a good coach.
> 
> 9-3 and 8-4 years aren't bad years.  Not great, but not bad.  Two out of the last three years the dawgs have finished with 3-4 loses.  Should GA fire Richt??  CPJ, hasn't proved what he can do at Tech, but the man has won everywhere he has been.  He has the second highest win % for a coach his first twelve years.  That is a fact.  Make excuses for your dawgs, but fact is YET AGAIN THEY UNDERACHIEVED!
> 
> The only thing laughable is your belief that GA football has any meaning, except to have fans like yourself put them on a pedastal they will NEVER live up to.  Face fact, GA football is second tier in the SEC.  AND THIS YEAR IS SECOND TIER IN THEIR OWN STATE!!



CMR's record speaks for itself.  He has brought UGA football to a new level since he got there.  UGA has consistenly been a top 10 ranked football program since he was hired.  To think UGA football is not one of the top programs at this time, you are looking thru those yellow covered glasses.   He is a great person and is one a good football coach.  

Let me ask you this, If UGA is 2nd tier then what would you consider Tech?  Let's look at your results since 2000.  May I suggest average at best, if UGA is 2nd tier then obviously Tech is sitting much, much lower.  I do congratulate on your win Saturday, but to say that UGA is not a top tier program since CMR took over is somewhat foolish.

Tech's record Year, Wins, Loses

2007 7 6    
2006 9 5    
2005 7 5    
2004 7 5    
2003 7 6    
2002 7 6    
2001 8 5    
2000 9 3


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Which conference is going to the NC?



so the SEC has two great teams... who cares?  Georgia is not one of them.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2008)

*So true*



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so the SEC has two great teams... who cares?  Georgia is not one of them.



and both of them beat the snot out of us


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 1, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Sorry that is so unbelievably incorrect.  Ga. Southern has never been D2.  When we restarted football in 1981, we played at the club level and in 1984 went into Division 1-aa under Erk Russell and have been there ever since.  I go to the games.  We have 6 banners that say "Div 1-aa National Champions".  I have a room full of shirts, posters and coke bottles.  None of them say D2 anything.  I go to all the games, I am an alumni and I was there for it all.
> 
> Maybe you should "brush up" on GSU!




Well I guess I will eat my words, I apologize for saying they were D2, I guess I got my aa and 2 mixed up. I apologize to you Predator.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking in terms of the SEC Buford, GA is a second tier team.  They continue to "out recruit" other teams but can't seem to beat them.  GA has a very good program going right now, but I wouldn't trade it for what Florida, LSU, Tenn, Auburn, and Bama have done.  Say you've played for the SEC title, so has Arkansas.  Florida, LSU, and Tenn have all won National Titles since the BSC has started.  So I think that puts GA to the second tier.


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so the SEC has two great teams... who cares?  Georgia is not one of them.



Doc,

Pay attention to the whole post.  I was responding to Predator who brought up ACC vs SEC.  To answer your question, apparently he cares.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 1, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Well I guess I will eat my words, I apologize for saying they were D2, I guess I got my aa and 2 mixed up. I apologize to you Predator.



No problemo!  Sorry to come across as a "Predator"!

Most college football fans are fans of the bigger teams and it is easy to get the little guys mixed up!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Doc,
> 
> Pay attention to the whole post.  I was responding to Predator who brought up ACC vs SEC.  To answer your question, apparently he cares.



I read it all, but my point remains...  the acc is 6-4 against the sec this year.  that's a lot more telling than the fact that a team from the sec is going to play for the NC, don't you think?  we're talking about the entire conference here.


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I read it all, but my point remains...  the acc is 6-4 against the sec this year.  that's a lot more telling than the fact that a team from the sec is going to play for the NC, don't you think?  we're talking about the entire conference here.



Not if the NC is the ultimate goal in college football as stated by Predator.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Not if the NC is the ultimate goal in college football as stated by Predator.



the NC is the ultimate goal for each team, not for each conference.  if you, as a UGA fan, really get some kind of pleasure out of Florida winning National Championships, there's something really wrong.

I don't wear an ACC sweatshirt and I don't donate money to the ACC.  Im a GT fan and the rest of the ACC teams can crash and burn for all I care.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the NC is the ultimate goal for each team, not for each conference.  if you, as a UGA fan, really get some kind of pleasure out of Florida winning National Championships, there's something really wrong.
> 
> I don't wear an ACC sweatshirt and I don't donate money to the ACC.  Im a GT fan and the rest of the ACC teams can crash and burn for all I care.



In fact if Miami were to make it to the championship game again, I'd pull for whoever they played.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 1, 2008)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Why don't you go bruch up on your football knowledge, when Paul Johnson coached at GSU, THEY WERE A DIVISION 2 team, I wasn't referring to now. Secondly, I didn't take credit from Paul Johnson, I played against him in 2001, he is a wonderful guy. Ga Southern doesn't have a Florida, a Auburn, a Tennessee, a Alabama. They have App state and the Citadel.
> 
> Either way, Tech came to play and played very well.



I see RJY66 has already cleared that up so I'll just say, no problem ....  It happens...


As for whether they play Auburn, UT, Bama, etc.... doesn't matter....they play schools comparable in size just like UGA plays schools that are comparable in size and restrictions.  So in theory, the talent level should be comparable as well.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2008)

Buzz said:


> In fact if Miami were to make it to the championship game again, I'd pull for whoever they played.



Roger that!


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Im a GT fan and the rest of the ACC teams can crash and burn for all I care.



They usually do, don't they?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2008)

*Your opinion*



troutman34 said:


> Speaking in terms of the SEC Buford, GA is a second tier team.  They continue to "out recruit" other teams but can't seem to beat them.  GA has a very good program going right now, but I wouldn't trade it for what Florida, LSU, Tenn, Auburn, and Bama have done.  Say you've played for the SEC title, so has Arkansas.  Florida, LSU, and Tenn have all won National Titles since the BSC has started.  So I think that puts GA to the second tier.



I think UGA has done fairly well against all those teams with exception of Florida since Richt took over.  Why don't you do a little research and see where UGA stands against those teams since 2000 year.  Once again, if UGA is 2nd tier, where do you rank Tech given their average record in last decade.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Buford, all those teams mentioned either won a NC or had an undefeated season.  GA cannot match any one of those teams since 2000.  Hence, second tier program.  It's not a shot at GA just a fact.  When you look at a 12 team conference after the third spot you are considered second tier.

We all know where Tech would fit in.  Tech fans aren't the ones on this forum day after day slamming GA.  It's GA fans slamming everyone else.  Bottom line, GA will NEVER live up to the hype their fans hold them to.  Until they at least play for a NC, they will still be a 2nd tier SEC program with tons of talent they can't put together.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

so without a NC shot, we will always be second tier? man thats crazy trout. 2 teams get a shot each year, so 117 teams are second tier?

i see where you are coming from, as we have had this argument before. but NC appearances isnt the best tool to judge with


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the NC is the ultimate goal for each team, not for each conference.  if you, as a UGA fan, really get some kind of pleasure out of Florida winning National Championships, there's something really wrong.
> 
> I don't wear an ACC sweatshirt and I don't donate money to the ACC.  Im a GT fan and the rest of the ACC teams can crash and burn for all I care.



Bad assumption.  I am a UF fan so if it's about teams, we are even in conference matchups (2-0) but thats where the similarities stop.  You are not playing for a conference championsihp, BCS bowl or a NC.   

I am not trying to bash Tech or defend UGA but just because you beat UGA 1 year out of 8 doesn't make you a great team.  Your team has a great coach but only time will tell if he can make it amongst the elite conferences in college football.  Richt has already proven that he can.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

great post W.E.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2008)

*Sorry, your logic makes no sense and is extremely skewed*



troutman34 said:


> Buford, all those teams mentioned either won a NC or had an undefeated season.  GA cannot match any one of those teams since 2000.  Hence, second tier program.  It's not a shot at GA just a fact.  When you look at a 12 team conference after the third spot you are considered second tier.
> 
> We all know where Tech would fit in.  Tech fans aren't the ones on this forum day after day slamming GA.  It's GA fans slamming everyone else.  Bottom line, GA will NEVER live up to the hype their fans hold them to.  Until they at least play for a NC, they will still be a 2nd tier SEC program with tons of talent they can't put together.



Only 2 teams play for the NC yearly.  No need to debate any longer with you.  I think any reasonable college football fan recognizes that UGA has been one of the elite programs in recent history (since CMR took over).  Have a pleasant day and enjoy Tech's win for the next year.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2008)

You may be right about UGA being second tier, but again as asked where is tech. The reason we have such passion about our team, is we expect it and it hurts to lose 2or3 games, Tech is used to that and can't be so compassionate. I heard tech fans talkin bout how they were worried that that offense may not work in ACC, well whooptidoo, it worked for one yr, let's all bow down to CPJ.  NOT.  I'm really interested to see how good he does in the next 4 yrs though.  Tech fans can have have their yr, but remember to keep all these comments and pull em back up next yr, hmmm it shore will be quiet then.  Tech played a good game, ga didn't.  

The one comparison I get tired of is how Tech beat us with so little talent, well Ole Miss beat Flarduh with a lot less talent, and what does that prove?  Do any tech fans think they could play and beat the gators with less talent? Tech will finish the season as every yr, a ho-hum team that won a couple good games.   One thing to remember, the east title in the Sec has to come thru Ga., too bad Tech can't say the same.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2008)

*What is this?*



wildlife_eradicator said:


> Bad assumption.  I am a UF fan so if it's about teams, we are even in conference matchups (2-0) but thats where the similarities stop.  You are not playing for a conference championsihp, BCS bowl or a NC.
> 
> I am not trying to bash Tech or defend UGA but just because you beat UGA 1 year out of 8 doesn't make you a great team.  Your team has a great coach but only time will tell if he can make it amongst the elite conferences in college football.  Richt has already proven that he can.



Someone with some insight.  At this time, you can not get some Techsters to understand such rational logic  .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Bad assumption.  I am a UF fan so if it's about teams, we are even in conference matchups (2-0) but thats where the similarities stop.  You are not playing for a conference championsihp, BCS bowl or a NC.
> 
> I am not trying to bash Tech or defend UGA but just because you beat UGA 1 year out of 8 doesn't make you a great team.  Your team has a great coach but only time will tell if he can make it amongst the elite conferences in college football.  Richt has already proven that he can.



the only posts I've made in this thread are in response to your "which conference has a team going to the NC game?"

I havent said Johnson is better than Richt, and I'm under no illusion that 1 win after losing 7 in a row is a great feat. 

I'm only talking about how irrelevant it is to say "which conference has a team going to the NC game?" when this thread is about UGA and GT, neither of which are playing in a NC game.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

These posts from Tech fans are why they will always be who they are--CLASSLESS! And as for your coach-that fat slob Johnson,I hope he keeps running his pie hole. Every time the subject of UGA comes up he has something snide to say--great guy! Payback is gonna be Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I was just trying to remember the last time Tech beat Georgia and what I was doing and I can't remember.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone says just wait til Johnson gets his players in there. What kind of top notch athlete is gonna waana run that offense? Really sets you up for the Pros huh??


----------



## GobblingDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Why is no one talking about Paul Johnson's 4-5 record in bowl games?  Maybe I missed the thread.
 









Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Why is no one talking about Paul Johnson's 4-5 record in bowl games?  Maybe I missed the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably because its irrelevant.

what's his record against UGA?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Everyone says just wait til Johnson gets his players in there. What kind of top notch athlete is gonna waana run that offense? Really sets you up for the Pros huh??



wow, we haven't heard that argument before...

we don't need a 5 star passing QB.  We need that great athlete who is only a 3 star qb that everybody else wants to turn into a safety... kinda like what UGA wanted to do with Nesbitt.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> probably because its irrelevant.



Maybe to you since it kind of sux, but I think it is very relevant to those that want to crown him the anti-christ over Saturday's game.


Go Dawgs and I love to kill turkeys,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> wow, we haven't heard that argument before...
> 
> we don't need a 5 star passing QB.  We need that great athlete who is only a 3 star qb that everybody else wants to turn into a safety... kinda like what UGA wanted to do with Nesbitt.



Doc,
Exactly. We have David Sims commited out of South Carolina. He's listed as a safety/athlete. We recruited him as a Quarterback.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

It won't matter if CPJ wins a national title at Tech. They'll be some morons on here questioning if he can do it twice.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

same goes for us Jody. except most of the arguments against us will be that CMR should have already won 2 or 3. no win situation


----------



## kevina (Dec 1, 2008)

riprap said:


> Paul Johnson is looking good with Chan's players. Let's see what happens in a few years. Ask Charlie Weis. You could ask nick saban, but he doesn't stick around long enough.



Maybe he will win an NC in his second year and leave, But BAMA is back and headed in a different direction than your pups!

Tech, congrats on your rival game victory. GT you are the State of Georgia Champions!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2008)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> These posts from Tech fans are why they will always be who they are--CLASSLESS! And as for your coach-that fat slob Johnson,I hope he keeps running his pie hole. Every time the subject of UGA comes up he has something snide to say--great guy! Payback is gonna be Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I was just trying to remember the last time Tech beat Georgia and what I was doing and I can't remember.



Dog fans have no business trying to tell anybody from any other school about being classless.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> It won't matter if CPJ wins a national title at Tech.



To start with, he needs to win more bowl games than he loses.



Go Dawgs and come on gobbler killing season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Amen, Dutch.  Sugar Hill must be one of those guys picked last in gym class and lives through others who play.  It's okay Sugar, everything will turn back to normal for GA.  As soon as the season is over the bail bonds companies in Athens will earn a profit again.


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2008)

wildlife_eradicator said:


> Doc,
> 
> Pay attention to the whole post.  I was responding to Predator who brought up ACC vs SEC.  To answer your question, apparently he cares.



the point was the ACC is always an after thought by the SEC nutz and all i hear about is how hard it is in the SEC and how much better it is vs the ACC and how you can lose on any given week in the SEC and how the ACC is 2nd rate... Head to head, we won. Yes you have one-two teams that are better than anyone in the ACC this year but top to bottom you arent all you think you are...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> To start with, he needs to win more bowl games than he loses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny, Bobby Ross had a 2-2 bowl record when he took Tech to the national championship in 1990.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's funny, Bobby Ross had a 2-2 bowl record when he took Tech to the national championship in 1990.



At least he was .500!!!!  That's more than PJ can say.


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## dark horse (Dec 1, 2008)

A common misconception about this offense is that he will have trouble recruiting good athletes.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  Any excellent high school running back that watches this offense will be intrigued at the very least.  Regarding quarterbacks, CPJ should be able to choose from a list of enormously talented quarterbacks that don't fit the typical dropback passer mode that other programs would move to another position.  Most big schools (UGA, USC, FL ) are all going after the same 5-10 elite quarterbacks from the high school ranks.  GT will be the only school looking at a list of 5-10 outstanding quarterback / athletes that will tell that kid he can play the quarterback position.  That is how Tracy Ham wound up at GSU. They will have their pick of the bunch.  Nesbitt will likely be the worst quarterback that GT runs onto the field for a while.  Guys I attended UGA and I grew up in Statesboro during Erk's heyday.  In my unbiased opinion,  whatever team  Paul Johnson coaches from this point forward will be a very good D-1 football team.  Football in the state of Georgia will be more interesting than in the past if he remains at GT.  Time will tell.


----------



## jechols33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm only talking about how irrelevant it is to say "which conference has a team going to the NC game?" when this thread is about UGA and GT, neither of which are playing in a NC game.



Why didn't you say that or let Predator respond?  He is the one that brought up ACC vs SEC.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 1, 2008)

Come on dudes. I guess Gardner Webbs coach is at least CPJ equal then? Since he shut down the Jackets. I guess the teams that beat tech have twice the coach that CPJ is. Silly 1st grade logic. My daddy can beat up your daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 1, 2008)

GARANGER
3rd string qb's that werent recruited by the current coach and dont fit the offensive scheme seem to help a little bit also


----------



## olcowman (Dec 1, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> My point was that RackNBeards was spouting off about GSU being Division II...Which shows he doesn't know anything about Ga Southern and the fact that it is 1AA.
> 
> And that because I worked with the team on a dailiy basis and had lots of good friends on the team, and because I was around to be influenced by Coach Russell, I will always be an Eagle.
> 
> ...



For some reason the running game just seemed to show up every year, but it is kinda missing all of a sudden. It'll be back if some of the commitments from down in SE Ga stay on board. I think they got that kid from Mitchell-Baker who is supposed to be a barn burner.


----------



## boissage (Dec 1, 2008)

Gobblingdawg; You are wrong about PJ's bowl record. He was 2-2 at Navy. GSU plays in a tournament. He won two NCs at GSU. How many teams are in the tournament? If there are 16, then he won 8 games during his two championships. He lost one time in the final, making his record 3-1 that year. If the championship is the only game that counts as a bowl game, then he was 2-1 at GSU. This would give him a 4-3 bowl record.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 1, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Tech whipped the Dawg's tails, hands down. It was easy as all they had to do was half way block at the point of execution and let the running backs take the pitch and pile up the yards. When you have linebackers that can't tackle and a secondary that is afraid to tackle the option looks like the greatest scheme every conceived!
> 
> Regardless of who CPJ played at Navy, he out coached CMR and his crew yesterday. He beat a much more talented team and made it look pretty easy. ESPN is having a field day with some of the high lights of Tech's backs running all over the dawgs. And of course they start every segement with CMR in the middle of the team, with a stupid smile on his face, during pregame jumping up and down like a pack of drunk gypsies.
> 
> I was hoping Urban Meyer and the gators would've wiped that stupid smile off his face, maybe the Jackets did it this time? Without Stafford and Moreno next year we're probably looking at a 6 or 7 loss season. I hope the clips I see after next year of Coach Happy, and his sidekicks Dumb and Dumber (Bobo and Willie M) are of them jumping up and down on some other school's sideline.



didnt tech win by 3 points? that aint whoopin nobody


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> didnt tech win by 3 points? that aint whoopin nobody


Did you not watch the 3rd quarter?  If that aint a tail  I dont know what is.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2008)

boissage said:


> Gobblingdawg; You are wrong about PJ's bowl record. He was 2-2 at Navy. GSU plays in a tournament. He won two NCs at GSU. How many teams are in the tournament? If there are 16, then he won 8 games during his two championships. He lost one time in the final, making his record 3-1 that year. If the championship is the only game that counts as a bowl game, then he was 2-1 at GSU. This would give him a 4-3 bowl record.



You're right, he was 2-2 in bowls at Navy. I think the fact that he took Navy to 4 bowls is astounding.  I don't think people understand how hard it is to recruit and win there.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> It won't matter if CPJ wins a national title at Tech. They'll be some morons on here questioning if he can do it twice.



And your point is?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Did you not watch the 3rd quarter?  If that aint a tail  I dont know what is.



Did you watch the first two quarters.  There are 4 quarters in the game ... man, you need to find some medication.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> And your point is?



My point is, he was predicted to go 3-9 in his first season at Tech, he went 9-3 instead. Even in his 3 losses, Tech was competitive in every single one of those ball games and could have won them all. He broke Tech's losing streak over Florida State and Georgia and there's still folks on here questioning the man as a coach.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 2, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Did you not watch the 3rd quarter?  If that aint a tail  I dont know what is.





MudDucker said:


> Did you watch the first two quarters.  There are 4 quarters in the game ... man, you need to find some medication.



Mud, Ask him where he went to school to learn to count.

Red


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I'm sure if the mutts could pick one quarter to take out of Saturday's game, it'd be the third. No matter how you want to count it.

The numbers that really matter in that game were 45 and 42. All the others are superfluous.

Focus on those two numbers. 45 and 42. They'll tell ya just about all ya need to know. Say them to yourself, over and over.

Ol' Red - 45 and 42.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 2, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, I'm sure if the mutts could pick one quarter to take out of Saturday's game, it'd be the third. No matter how you want to count it.
> 
> The numbers that really matter in that game were 45 and 42. All the others are superfluous.
> 
> ...



Dutch, I am so glad you are finally in a good mood....For as long as I have known you, you've been some big whiney baby sourpuss.....Come to think of it, I've only known you for a couple of years and UGA has been beating that butt for WAY longer than that.

Glad yall finally won one....

Red


----------



## Tulip (Dec 2, 2008)

Mud yes there are 4 quarters in a game. Where were the mutts in the 3rd?  Ya cant win a game just playing the first half. Now take a deep breath look at your avatar and take your medication. It will make you feel better. 

Ol' Red where did you go to school? Was it UGA?


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah!! Tech won!!!! wooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!





























Now can we talk about something else?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2008)

i think this argument is pretty foolish.  i think johnson is a fine coach, as he has proved as much this year.  but to say that richt is 1/2 the coach that johnson is, is a joke.  cmr has won 2 sec championships, in typically the strongest conference in the country and has won several sec east titles as well.  under cmr, uga has finished in the top 10 multiple times.  yes, he has had good talent, but so did donnan.  donnan could recruit with the best of them, but his teams didn't perform on the field.  

are uga fans disappointed in the way this year turned out?  we sure are, but it is because expectations were so high.  this is a product of how well cmr has done in the past and how well he has recruited.  i think anytime you can consistantly be named a top program in the country, as uga has been under cmr, then you are an outstanding coach.  i would take cmr any day of the week.  he is the best thing that has happened to this program, just as johnson is the best thing that has happened to tech.  to try to compare johnson to cmr, after just one season in a bcs conference, doesn't make for much of an argument.  i remember charlie weiss having a pretty good first 2 years at nd, which has no problem recruiting top talent, but look at what he has done since.  you need to have a couple of years with johnson at tech before you can try to compare him to the coach that cmr is.  their have been plenty of coaches who were at smaller tier schools, that had great records there, only to be mediocre when they got to a bcs conference.  time will tell on how great johnson is, but i do think that he is going to make tech a much stronger program.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

Good post Rex...


----------



## Big Trouble (Dec 2, 2008)

Both are good coaches.  Here's a thought...

What could Johnson do with the overall athletic talent at UGA?
What could Richt do with the overall athletic talent at GT?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Yeah!! Tech won!!!! wooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you can. In some other forum or in some other thread. Help yourself.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 2, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think this argument is pretty foolish.  i think johnson is a fine coach, as he has proved as much this year.  but to say that richt is 1/2 the coach that johnson is, is a joke.  cmr has won 2 sec championships, in typically the strongest conference in the country and has won several sec east titles as well.  under cmr, uga has finished in the top 10 multiple times.  yes, he has had good talent, but so did donnan.  donnan could recruit with the best of them, but his teams didn't perform on the field.
> 
> are uga fans disappointed in the way this year turned out?  we sure are, but it is because expectations were so high.  this is a product of how well cmr has done in the past and how well he has recruited.  i think anytime you can consistantly be named a top program in the country, as uga has been under cmr, then you are an outstanding coach.  i would take cmr any day of the week.  he is the best thing that has happened to this program, just as johnson is the best thing that has happened to tech.  to try to compare johnson to cmr, after just one season in a bcs conference, doesn't make for much of an argument.  i remember charlie weiss having a pretty good first 2 years at nd, which has no problem recruiting top talent, but look at what he has done since.  you need to have a couple of years with johnson at tech before you can try to compare him to the coach that cmr is.  their have been plenty of coaches who were at smaller tier schools, that had great records there, only to be mediocre when they got to a bcs conference.  time will tell on how great johnson is, but i do think that he is going to make tech a much stronger program.



Good post Rex. I never said the CMR was 1/2 the coach that CPJ was. And your right only time will tell how the two compare to each other. But I will say I think that CPJ is going to be a thorn in CMR side for some time to come.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2008)

Tulip said:


> I think that CPJ is going to be a thorn in CMR side for some time to come.



i agree.  i think he is going to make this a rivalry again.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think this argument is pretty foolish.  i think johnson is a fine coach, as he has proved as much this year.  but to say that richt is 1/2 the coach that johnson is, is a joke.  cmr has won 2 sec championships, in typically the strongest conference in the country and has won several sec east titles as well.  under cmr, uga has finished in the top 10 multiple times.  yes, he has had good talent, but so did donnan.  donnan could recruit with the best of them, but his teams didn't perform on the field.
> 
> are uga fans disappointed in the way this year turned out?  we sure are, but it is because expectations were so high.  this is a product of how well cmr has done in the past and how well he has recruited.  i think anytime you can consistantly be named a top program in the country, as uga has been under cmr, then you are an outstanding coach.  i would take cmr any day of the week.  he is the best thing that has happened to this program, just as johnson is the best thing that has happened to tech.  to try to compare johnson to cmr, after just one season in a bcs conference, doesn't make for much of an argument.  i remember charlie weiss having a pretty good first 2 years at nd, which has no problem recruiting top talent, but look at what he has done since.  you need to have a couple of years with johnson at tech before you can try to compare him to the coach that cmr is.  their have been plenty of coaches who were at smaller tier schools, that had great records there, only to be mediocre when they got to a bcs conference.  time will tell on how great johnson is, but i do think that he is going to make tech a much stronger program.





Good post Rex, I can accept that. Sure some of us Tech fans may have said some foolish comments. I've been following Tech football since the mid- 80s and I can't recall a time that I was this excited about the direction this program is headed, other than 1990. Both guys are great coaches and their records speak for themselves.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Good post Rex, I can accept that. Sure some of us Tech fans may have said some foolish comments. I've been following Tech football since the mid- 80s and I can't recall a time that I was this excited about the direction this program is headed, other than 1990. Both guys are great coaches and their records speak for themselves.



I agree Jody and you are 100% correct. As I said, my family is HUGE Tech fans, so I have naturally been somewhat familiar with the program, and CPJ is a GREAT hire for you guys. He has that fire in him and I like that. Would I trade CMR for him? No, but that is a personal choice, and one that I think is pretty consistent among the UGA faithful. But that is not saying CPJ isnt a good coach. I think the answer to that is obvious. He has exceeded everyones expectations this year and I cant wait to see if it holds true for years to come. Personally, I hope it does. All it means is another GOOD game for us to play each year.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 - you may have made one of the most retarded comments I've ever heard in starting this post.  Richt is not 1/2 the man Johnson is...and neither is Johnson 1/2 the man Richt is.  Both are good coaches and both have proven it time and again in the past.

Some food for thought...

Johnson has had great success with the triple option.  But it won't work over the long haul against talented defenses that play disciplined ball and can adjust to the option.  Tech looked great against Miami and UGA, but the defense of both teams made them look even better.  Miami's players failed to play their assignments and left the option wide open time and again.  Martinez failed to adjust his defense to the adjustments CPJ made in his blocking scheme at the half.  So, when playing an undisciplined team or a coach that can't make the necessary adjustments, the option looks really good.  But give it enough time and teams will figure it out and shut it down.  It's happened before...this isn't the first time NCAA Div 1 has seen the option.  Look at the spread...it was highly effective 10 years ago and championed to be the next era of football.  But defenses figured it out and now it's fallen to the wayside.  Yes some teams still play a version of the spread, but those that do it successfully have had to implement a solid running game to complement it (look at UF).  If CPJ is going to keep the option offense, he's going to have to implement a sound passing game to keep the secondary honest.  It seems like he's aware of that as he's passed more this year than any other year in the past.  So, it's possible some version of the option can exist in the larger conferences, but not without a passing attack to go with it.  Just my observation...we'll see if it's right in a few years.

Hold off on crowning CPJ the best thing to have ever happened to Tech.  That doesn't mean get excited.  Get excited!  But give him a couple of years to make sure he's got what it takes.  One season and big win over a key rival does not make a coach.  Ask Notre Dame.  Remember Ty Willingham and Charlie Weiss?  Both coaches with great first years...both fizzled to mediocrity (or worse) over the long haul.  Now ND will have to spend $10M+ to get rid of Weiss.

Personally, I think Johnson was a great hire for Tech and would have been for any program.  I think he's got the talent and experience to build the program into a legit contender year in and year out.  But only if he can find a passing game to go with the option.  I think he can and as a UGA fan, that's something to worry about.

More to come.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Sure you can. In some other forum or in some other thread. Help yourself.



 Yep. At W.A.R.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> Johnson has had great success with the triple option.  But it won't work over the long haul against talented defenses that play disciplined ball and can adjust to the option.



It started out, CPJ's option attack wouldn't work in big time division 1-A football. Defenses are just too fast in this league. Now it's, well it won't work over the long haul.  These players that CPJ has were recruited by Chan Gailey to run his pro style offense. Johnson doesn't even have his recruits in place yet.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> the point was the ACC is always an after thought by the SEC nutz and all i hear about is how hard it is in the SEC and how much better it is vs the ACC and how you can lose on any given week in the SEC and how the ACC is 2nd rate... Head to head, we won. Yes you have one-two teams that are better than anyone in the ACC this year but top to bottom you arent all you think you are...



Second post...different topic.

One year of the ACC winning its head-to-head with the SEC makes them a stronger, deeper conference?  I'd maybe concede that the ACC is the stronger conference THIS year but even that's a stretch.  The ACC has no title contenders.  NONE.  Didn't last year and likely won't next year.  Whereas, the SEC has the past 2 NCs and will likely play for a third in as many years.  And you can count on them being in contention again next year.

Let's look at the SEC this year...a year when UT, UGA, AU and LSU all underachieved and were not the quality of programs they usually are.  I really don't see any of these programs staying down for long, though 1 or 2 might.  Still you've got 3 programs that have as good a record or better than the best ACC program.  Yes, the ACC won the head-to-head.  Yes, the ACC has 10 bowl eligible teams against the SEC's 8 teams.  Yes, the ACC won the year.  But it's no where close to be a tougher football program than the SEC.  Maybe the tide's are shifting...who knows.  But a program isn't judged by one year.  There's a reason standard deviation is a part of reproductability.

And I'm not slamming the ACC.  Not at all.  To me it's a product of the ACC as a conference (not to be confused with individual schools) putting more emphasis on basketball over football in recent years.  The ACC isn't a second rate conference in my opinion.  Yes, I believe the SEC has a better football program in spite of 2008.  But the ACC as a conference has other programs (basketball, baseball, etc) where it outperforms the SEC year in and year out.

Just my .02


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> It started out, CPJ's option attack wouldn't work in big time division 1-A football. Defenses are just too fast in this league. Now it's, well it work work over the long haul.  These players that CPJ has were recruited by Chan Gailey to run his pro style offense. Johnson doesn't even have his recruits in place yet.



You never heard me say that...in fact, if you'll look back at my post I said the same dang thing about this time last year that I just posted.  Even said it twice.

The link if you're interested...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=156770

Seems as if one or two of you agreed with this thought.  What say you Doc?

And also for the record, I think I was the only one to say a 9-3 record was possible for Tech this year (it's hard to know what kraziejacket95 was predicting).  Granted I said 6-6 or 7-5 was more likely.  

Again, link if you're interested...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=208239


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

And since I haven't said it yet...because I've been avoiding you all...

Congrats to Georgia Tech on breaking the streak and solidly handling my Dawgs this past Saturday.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 2, 2008)

I wasn't directing that comment specifically at you Chewie. I was referring to fans in general saying his offense couldn't work in D1 football. Now it seems everyone is saying it can't work for long.


----------



## chewie1014 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wasn't directing that comment specifically at you Chewie. I was referring to fans in general saying his offense couldn't work in D1 football. Now it seems everyone is saying it can't work for long.



I know...no hard feelings.    Just letting it be known I said it wouldn't work over the long haul from the get go.  Still don't think it will.

The history of NCAA Football has shown us that one-dimensional offenses, while possibly having success at the start, will not be effective over the long haul.  We saw it with the wishbone option, then with the spread, and now with the option out of the spread formation.  Eventually defenses figure out the setup and adjust to shut it down.

The triple-option as CPJ has ran it in the past has been very one-dimensional.  While he may have success at first, defenses will eventually accept they can live with man coverage on the receivers and bring 9 to the line.  Teach them to be disciplined with their assignments and you've shut down the option.  So either you invent a way to run the option in a different direction than the defense is moving (hasn't happened yet, but CPJ did show a bit of magic on one play against UGA) or you commit to having a pass attack at some level.  I believe CPJ knows this and will find a way to make it happen.  If he doesn't, he'll still have winning seasons but not at a level required to get another NC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 2, 2008)

chewie1014 said:


> You never heard me say that...in fact, if you'll look back at my post I said the same dang thing about this time last year that I just posted.  Even said it twice.
> 
> The link if you're interested...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=156770
> 
> Seems as if one or two of you agreed with this thought.  What say you Doc?



I said "it would probably work, but I don't think he'll run it exclusively. I think CPJ's offense will look a lot like WVU's."

that was almost a year ago before we'd seen anything.  Pure speculation, but I stand by that because CPJ has already said that as soon as he gets an o-line that can pass block, he will throw the ball more.  Just doesn't look like he's going to be doing it out of the shotgun formation, though.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 2, 2008)

Now that we are certain Richt is 1/2 the coach, changing the subject. The guy(Richt) better get his $#!** together soon. Every time I see a recruiting article, Alabama is reeling them in. A new aggressive sheriff at Tenn. and well we already know the Paul Johnson capabilities. Dang we didn't even get to the mighty gators either! VERY interesting years ahead for sure.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Now that we are certain Richt is 1/2 the coach, changing the subject. The guy(Richt) better get his $#!** together soon. Every time I see a recruiting article, Alabama is reeling them in. A new aggressive sheriff at Tenn. and well we already know the Paul Johnson capabilities. Dang we didn't even get to the mighty gators either! VERY interesting years ahead for sure.



the goal at uga is to get the best players here, then cherry pick.  uga has the # 3,4,5,6, 11, 14, 15 and 16.  #'s 1 and 2 are undecided and both have uga on their short list.  bama has 1 player from georgia in the top 10, in michael bowman and clemson and lsu both have 1 player.  i think uga is doing just fine.  

not sure how much you pay attention to stars, but bama's average recruit is 3.72 stars compared to uga's 3.69.  bama has 2 more recruits than uga and are 18, the dawgs are at 16.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Now that we are certain Richt is 1/2 the coach, changing the subject. The guy(Richt) better get his $#!** together soon. Every time I see a recruiting article, Alabama is reeling them in. A new aggressive sheriff at Tenn. and well we already know the Paul Johnson capabilities. Dang we didn't even get to the mighty gators either! VERY interesting years ahead for sure.



i see a 

You seriously think that recruiting is that much tougher now that Lane Kiffin is Sheriff of Knoxville? We have been recruiting against stiff competition for years and have come out just fine. Whats your reason for the years ahead to be so difficult? We will still pull good recruits that want to wear Red & Black. Of this I am certain


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

"Johnson doesn't even have his recruits in place yet."

Come on Jody. Nesbitt at QB and Dwyer and Jones in the backfield isn't exactly trying to put square pegs into round holes...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> WTH has that got to do with this thread?
> 
> But to answer your question....
> 
> ...



Just asking fatboy. It seemed to be a GSU fan that started the thread so while he is busy trying to trash other football programs I was just wondering how his was doing...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> You should be thankful to have played GSU and at least get a win for you this year, but please don't brag about beating us and let's not talk NC's cause you'll lose that one.
> 
> Oh and yea it's 1AA championships, but you don't have a problem scheduling us so you can't make that argument!!!
> Excluding the Ga. game our loses were 22-20,38-37,37-36 and 27-17 and of course we play up in our non-conference not down like you guys. Care to talk about your loss margins?



You have to play up in your non conference games. GSU is 1AA for crying out loud. You gonna schedule down for OoC? East Dublin maybe? Johnson county?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 2, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> "Johnson doesn't even have his recruits in place yet."
> 
> Come on Jody. Nesbitt at QB and Dwyer and Jones in the backfield isn't exactly trying to put square pegs into round holes...



Dwyer and Jones are prototypical for Johnson's offense, but Nesbitt is not.  Now, if we start throwing more, Nesbitt will look better and better because he was a passer in HS.

We will get better QB's for this offense than Nesbitt, though.

Still, definitely not square pegs in round holes.

I think the difference is the non-skill positions.  They are the one's (the o-line in particular) that had the huge learning curve this year.  A back gets the ball and he runs, but those linemen have been taught to block one way all their lives and their new scheme is radically different, and possibly something they are not the ideal physical fit for.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2008)

I dunno about that Doc. GT's blocking scheme is cut blocking which is nothing more than diving at the defenders legs. Alex Gibbs came to Atlanta and taught those guys to block that way and all of a sudden they led the NFL in rushing. I would think that most guys that are capable of blowing a DLINE off the ball are capable of taking out someones legs. But, I get your point. GT may get better with smaller, quicker linemen. As far as Nesbitt, I've been much more impressed with his running than his passing. I was never nervous when he dropped back to pass.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 2, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> I dunno about that Doc. GT's blocking scheme is cut blocking which is nothing more than diving at the defenders legs. Alex Gibbs came to Atlanta and taught those guys to block that way and all of a sudden they led the NFL in rushing. I would think that most guys that are capable of blowing a DLINE off the ball are capable of taking out someones legs. But, I get your point. GT may get better with smaller, quicker linemen. As far as Nesbitt, I've been much more impressed with his running than his passing. I was never nervous when he dropped back to pass.



yeah we'll see.  I dont know, but I just cant imagine we were better this year than we'll be in 3 years.

its obvious they didnt throw it much in practice.  Nes didnt throw with much accuracy and the line couldnt block for him worth crap.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 2, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> the goal at uga is to get the best players here, then cherry pick.  uga has the # 3,4,5,6, 11, 14, 15 and 16.  #'s 1 and 2 are undecided and both have uga on their short list.  bama has 1 player from georgia in the top 10, in michael bowman and clemson and lsu both have 1 player.  i think uga is doing just fine.
> 
> not sure how much you pay attention to stars, but bama's average recruit is 3.72 stars compared to uga's 3.69.  bama has 2 more recruits than uga and are 18, the dawgs are at 16.



Hows them stars working out for you lately? Heck Ball State is ranked higher than your stars! Forget the stars, give me a coach who can produce! Your star theory is VERY subjective. How many stars were on the Vandy and Kentucky teams that beat you recently? That Colorado team was loaded with stars. How about Tech? However, Tech will soon be loaded with stars and a coach to produce!


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 2, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> You have to play up in your non conference games. GSU is 1AA for crying out loud. You gonna schedule down for OoC? East Dublin maybe? Johnson county?



Still dancing around that loss margin question huh.
The scary thing is that Johnson Co. and Dublin would probably keep it closer than your blow-outs this year!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Hows them stars working out for you lately? Heck Ball State is ranked higher than your stars! Forget the stars, give me a coach who can produce! Your star theory is VERY subjective. How many stars were on the Vandy and Kentucky teams that beat you recently? That Colorado team was loaded with stars. How about Tech? However, Tech will soon be loaded with stars and a coach to produce!



stars are a way of saying who is best in your state.  does that always translate to being a stud at the next level, of course not.  just like a stud in college can easily be a bust in the pro's.  but based on the rankings, it is a good measuring stick of the caliber of athlete you are getting.  yeah, you can say vandy, kentucky and tech all have lesser athletes than uga.  but you also can say that stanford didn't have the athletes that southern cal did last year or that ole miss didn't have the caliber athletes that florida did this year.  sometimes a particular matchup is going to give your team fits, regardless of how solid your team is.  i also would venture to say that gardner webb's athletes aren't comparable to those at tech, but they gave them a good fight.  we can go on and on about this, but the fact remains that the dawgs do just fine in recruiting (and evaluating talent) under cmr, 2 sec championships and 3 sec east titles should give you a feel for what i am talking about.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 2, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> stars are a way of saying who is best in your state.  does that always translate to being a stud at the next level, of course not.  just like a stud in college can easily be a bust in the pro's.  but based on the rankings, it is a good measuring stick of the caliber of athlete you are getting.  yeah, you can say vandy, kentucky and tech all have lesser athletes than uga.  but you also can say that stanford didn't have the athletes that southern cal did last year or that ole miss didn't have the caliber athletes that florida did this year.  sometimes a particular matchup is going to give your team fits, regardless of how solid your team is.  i also would venture to say that gardner webb's athletes aren't comparable to those at tech, but they gave them a good fight.  we can go on and on about this, but the fact remains that the dawgs do just fine in recruiting (and evaluating talent) under cmr, 2 sec championships and 3 sec east titles should give you a feel for what i am talking about.



I feel the SEC success was before Myer got established and had a hold on things and certainly prior to Saban getting settled in. UT also won while Cutcliff was there and lost when he wasn't. Looks like they are headed in the right direction also. We'll see how it all falls out.


----------



## topcat (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I'm starting to better grasp the definition of a "troll"


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> I feel the SEC success was before Myer got established and had a hold on things and certainly prior to Saban getting settled in. .



before saban got settled in at lsu or at bama?  the way i see it, cmr beat saban once at lsu and beat alabama once, so they are all square right now.


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 2, 2008)

this thread is ridiculous...
saying Mark Richt is half the coach of Paul Johnson is absurd, he is a great coach...

comparing PJ and MR by looking at past UGA GT games is agian absurd, Saturday was the first time the two have played and yes PJ is 1-0...that doesn't take anything away from MR..but this thread also isn't comparing him to Chan Gaily as some people are making it out...we all know he cant coach.

the fact that Johnson hasn't coached at a school near the caliber of UGA doesn't mean he isn't a good coach? look at the talent pool navy has. No matter who the coach is a winning record there is impressive. 

People can say UGA didn't live up to expectations but can you blame that on the coach? Is it his fault Georgia got to much pre-season hype? Heck that Florida game cant be held against MR...look what Florida and urban Meyer have done since...49 points looks like nothing for a Florida score...Florida is too good this year..yeah they lost to Ole Miss but look at every other game...

but back to the argument...give the series four or five years before comparing MR and PJ..that's when you'll be able to tell. Yeah the future looks bright for Tech and glum for Georgia....but only time will tell

Both men are great coaches and it isn't right for anyone to take anything away from either of them...

and for the record I go to Tech, and I'm not biased about this at all, this is just what i feel is the truth


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 2, 2008)

drhunter1 said:


> As a Tech fan, this thread shows a less desirable form of class. The truth is that Tech hasn't beat UGA in the last 7 tries, UGA has the all time record that probably will never be drawn even with in my lifetime and sticking your finger in a Dawg fans face is ridiculous. Just enjoy the win and try to contain the gloating.




you might want to go look this up...the longest win streak in the series is 8 consecutive wins....and that was GA Tech with Bobby Dodd as coach...not Mark Richt...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

jwea89 said:


> you might want to go look this up...the longest win streak in the series is 8 consecutive wins....and that was GA Tech with Bobby Dodd as coach...not Mark Richt...



When he says all time record he means the overall series record which belongs to Georgia 59-40-5.

You are right about Tech having the longest streak.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2008)

Jody, Jody, Jody, We all know the dogs got beat, and yes Eric Zeir or what ever his name is called em a high school offense. You proved him wrong, YAY YALL DID IT, now let it go, Personally I don't think that offense will stand the test of time, but we'll see. As far as ACC vs SEC, c'mon, this yr, SEC was down, but let's see, how it goes for the next several yrs, goodness, tech fans can finally stop cryin and start celebrating.


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 3, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> When he says all time record he means the overall series record which belongs to Georgia 59-40-5.
> 
> You are right about Tech having the longest streak.



that makes perfect sense my apologies for my misunderstanding


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Mark Richt has cussed ON CAMERA heading into the locker rooms at halftime twice this season.



I haven't seen Mark use any cuss words and certainly not the filth that flowed out of Johnson's mouth.  All I am saying is the man needs to control his mouth on the field.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> My point is, he was predicted to go 3-9 in his first season at Tech, he went 9-3 instead. Even in his 3 losses, Tech was competitive in every single one of those ball games and could have won them all. He broke Tech's losing streak over Florida State and Georgia and there's still folks on here questioning the man as a coach.



Not I.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Mud yes there are 4 quarters in a game. Where were the mutts in the 3rd?  Ya cant win a game just playing the first half. Now take a deep breath look at your avatar and take your medication. It will make you feel better.
> 
> Ol' Red where did you go to school? Was it UGA?



Okay, where were the bugs in the first two quarters.    Get over, ya'll only one by 3 points.  It was a sweet win for Tech, but it wasn't a butt whipping.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Dec 3, 2008)

boissage said:


> Gobblingdawg; You are wrong about PJ's bowl record.



I'm just telling ya how it's listed on wikipedia!!


Even at 2-2, that is really something to get really excited about.


Go Dawgs and come on turkey killing season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Still dancing around that loss margin question huh.
> The scary thing is that Johnson Co. and Dublin would probably keep it closer than your blow-outs this year!



By comparing loss margins between Ga Southern and it's schedule and UGA's two losses to the top 2 ranked teams in real college football, you are embarassing every Ga Southern fan on this board. But keep it up, it really is amusing.


----------



## DDD (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, and now Tech fans are saying that CMR is 0-1 against Tech... 

Because there is a new Sherriff, Baby Jesus Savior, Better Coach than Mark Richt, El Capitain, King of the Hill Coach Paul Johnson.  

Not 7-1... but 0-1.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay Mud you are right. Your mighty mutts didnt get their butt whipped. But any other team in the nation that was up by 16 at the half and then let the other team score 26 unanswered points that is a butt whippin. But to the mutts that aint a butt whippin.


----------



## Buck (Dec 3, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Okay Mud you are right. Your mighty mutts didnt get their butt whipped. But any other team in the nation that was up by 16 at the half and then let the other team score 26 unanswered points that is a butt whippin. But to the mutts that aint a butt whippin.



No, calling a 3 point victory a "butt whippin" just proves how desperate you are for a victory over the dawgs...


----------



## Tulip (Dec 3, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> No, calling a 3 point victory a "butt whippin" just proves how desperate you are for a victory over the dawgs...



You should have won by 16 easily possibly 23 but you lost by 3. I call that a butt whippin. You call it something else.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2008)

Tulip said:


> You should have won by 16 easily possibly 23 but you lost by 3. I call that a butt whippin. You call it something else.



No doubt it was a big victory for Tech and a signature win for PJ.  But I'm sorry, yall didn't whip anybody's butt in terms of the score.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2008)

How do you figure we "should have won" by that much? Are you saying GT should have given up at halftime? Or are you just agreeing that the inferior team won? Not slamming GT, just confused as to the point being made


----------



## Tulip (Dec 3, 2008)

Because you were up by 16 at the half. Even if the other team scores and you keep up with them you win by 16. 
All you have to do is control the clock keep making first downs. But when a team scores 26 unanswered points you got your butts whipped. Thats the point Im tryin to make. Yes in terms of the final score it was a close game. But the mutts should of never even let it get that close.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2008)

So then you are saying the superior team lost, right? Man I cant figure you Techies out! First yall have a better team and twice the coach, but now youre saying we should have won? Or that Tech should have lost???  There are 4 qtrs in every ball game. Halftime scores dont mean jack


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Because you were up by 16 at the half. Even if the other team scores and you keep up with them you win by 16.
> All you have to do is control the clock keep making first downs. But when a team scores 26 unanswered points you got your butts whipped. Thats the point Im tryin to make. Yes in terms of the final score it was a close game. But the mutts should of never even let it get that close.



If it was a close game then you didn't whip anybody's butt.  Every Dawg on this forum has admitted that our defense stinks, we need a new coordinator, and that Tech played a very good and well coached game.  That's not a enough for you?  You're gonna be dissapointed then because that's all you're getting and most foks would be satisfied with that.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope they play south carolina in the bowl game and see if that defense can stop em.  Ole Spurrier will be ready for them!


----------



## dawgfan94 (Dec 3, 2008)

This post is laughable. Mark Richt is one heck of a coach and as an alumni (and lifelong fan) I wouldn't want anyone else as coach. His record since his arrival at Georgia speaks for itself and he has put this program at the top as an elite football school.
Paul Johnson and Mark Richt shouldn't be used in the same sentence, at least not yet. We'll see.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 3, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I hope they play south carolina in the bowl game and see if that defense can stop em.  Ole Spurrier will be ready for them!



yeah he was really ready for Clemson.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah he was really ready for Clemson.



For real.  I loved every minute of it too.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 3, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Ya cant win a game just playing the first half.



Yeah you can, I'm purty sure I seen Bama do it earlier this year...they plumb wore themselves out running up and down the field against that Dawg defense and had to take the second half off and catch their breaths!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Yeah you can, I'm purty sure I seen Bama do it earlier this year...they plumb wore themselves out running up and down the field against that Dawg defense and had to take the second half off and catch their breaths!



And Georgia outscored them 30-10 in the second half, so according to the logic above, Alabama got their butts whipped!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 3, 2008)

DSGB said:


> And Georgia outscored them 30-10 in the second half, so according to the logic above, Alabama got their butts whipped!



wrong. Bama still won.  If Bama hadn't scored one solitary little point in that second half, they still would've had a happy bus ride back to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I haven't seen Mark use any cuss words and certainly not the filth that flowed out of Johnson's mouth.  All I am saying is the man needs to control his mouth on the field.


what about in front of the camera at a press conference?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Predator56 said:


> actually its better
> 
> The 3 coaches w/ the most wins in their first twelve seasons of coaching college football.
> 
> ...


How’d that work out for ya?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> what about in front of the camera at a press conference?


Hey, you ever going to post your draft you had typed up?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Hey, you ever going to post your draft you had typed up?


What you talking about ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> What you talking about ?


Don’t play dumb..... You know exactly what I was talking about.?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t play dumb..... You know exactly what I was talking about.?


?‍


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> what about in front of the camera at a press conference?


Kirby spanked Gus on live TV. What’s a press conference?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback taking this one hard.Digging up bones,digging up bones.......lol


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 18, 2019)

wow, some names here i havnt heard from in a decade...good posters too


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Throwback taking this one hard.Digging up bones,digging up bones.......lol


All I heard for years was how the dawgs wouldn’t put up with all this now it’s let’s justify it cause we winning


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> what about in front of the camera at a press conference?



???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All I heard for years was how the dawgs wouldn’t put up with all this now it’s let’s justify it cause we winning


I wish Kirby would cuss some more.. watching you and 4hand go crazy over a 4 letter word has been as funny as watching the Libtards melt down after Hillary lost..

Throwback is acting out like a little brother that’s constantly bullied..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wish Kirby would cuss some more.. watching you and 4hand go crazy over a 4 letter word has been as funny as watching the Libtards melt down after Hillary lost..
> 
> Throwback is acting out like a little brother that’s constantly bullied..


Throwback had his post typed up and waiting to hit post reply.....? I bet he told everybody off on Facebook!!!????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I bet he told everybody off on Facebook!!!????


I wonder if he used any dirty words???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if he used any dirty words???


Of course he did. I bet he said more than 3 of them.......?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Nothing wrong with having some morals, in my opinion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Nothing wrong with having some morals, in my opinion.


Potty Mouths = Bad People


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Nothing wrong with having some morals, in my opinion.


I agree. I’m not going to judge his moral compass by saying the F bomb. We all say and do things when our emotions take over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I agree. I’m not going to judge his moral compass by saying the F bomb. We all say and do things when our emotions take over.


I just said it a few times to say it..


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I agree. I’m not going to judge his moral compass by saying the F bomb. We all say and do things when our emotions take over.


This is true. And he apologized.
So even he realized his profanity was out of line......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> This is true. And he apologized.
> So even he realized his profanity was out if line......


Yeah...............


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just said it a few times to say it..


I don't care how many times you say it. Just as long as it's not around my wife or kids & obviously they can't hear you.
So drop that bomb Slayer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

Dadgum yall are bent all out of shape over this. Posting in 11 year old threads.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2019)

Them Barners and Lizards have teamed up to take this issue on. Good stuff


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeah, I'm tired of being baited on this one.
I think it's clear where I stand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, I'm tired of being baited on this one.
> I think it's clear where I stand.


Oh we know where you stand.. Hard not to see that bottom lip sticking out.. looks like Kirby smacked ya 3 times in a row in that thing..


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Paul Johnson eats boogers.....I'd much rather be caught live on tv saying a cuss word than eating a booger


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Some folks couldn't find the word class in the dictionary much less in their behavior or words.
> 
> After seeing Johnson's foul mouth during the game, he is not 1/2 the man that CMR is.  Johnson did an excellent job this year, but his record isn't 1/2 of CMR's record.





MudDucker said:


> I never said I didn't know those words or that I have never used those words.  Not proud about it.  However, a decent man doesn't do that while on TV.



So what does that say about cussing kirby smart who can’t say a sentence without cussing apparently?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2021)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jbarron (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So what does that say about cussing kirby smart who can’t say a sentence without cussing apparently?



Pulling quotes from 2008... you really are suffering from a acute case of butthert!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2021)

jbarron said:


> Pulling quotes from 2008... you really are suffering from a acute case of butthert!!!


I’m just researching how dawgs sense of a good man and class has changed with winning games.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2021)

Just win baybay !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So what does that say about cussing kirby smart who can’t say a sentence without cussing apparently?


It says he haunts your dreams!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m just researching how dawgs sense of a good man and class has changed with winning games.


You ain't researching jack. You're just trolling as always. 

It's all you can do cause you can't talk football. 17-3.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> Throwback taking this one hard.Digging up bones,digging up bones.......lol


He's taking it real hard. It's the only thing that he thinks about. 

He's a broken man. You would think Kirby actually bent him over his knee and spanked him.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's taking it real hard. It's the only thing that he thinks about.
> 
> He's a broken man. You would think Kirby actually bent him over his knee and spanked him.


He would have cussed me out too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He would have cussed me out too


Nah. He was laughing when he put you over his knee.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m just researching how dawgs sense of a good man and class has changed with winning games.


Funny how tekk's tune changed on CPJ too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Funny how tekk's tune changed on CPJ too.


Throwbacks tune has gotten worse since this thread started. 17-3 will do that!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 26, 2021)

Man..... A lot of old names here.  Whatever happened to Greg Tench?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2021)

FootLongDawg said:


> Man..... A lot of old names here.  Whatever happened to Greg Tench?



He still checks in from time to time.

In other news today I reckon as long as cussin Kirby don’t cuss in church on Sunday the good Lord is going to let him win.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2021)

If the dawgs get by Alabama in the SECCG they have a good chance to win it all. If they don’t their chances go down significantly


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs get by Alabama in the SECCG they have a good chance to win it all. If they don’t their chances go down significantly



There’s no room for any mistakes.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs get by Alabama in the SECCG they have a good chance to win it all. If they don’t their chances go down significantly



Bulldogs will curb stomp Bama.

I guarantee it.

I also guarantee a Bulldogs NC.

It's destiny.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So what does that say about cussing kirby smart who can’t say a sentence without cussing apparently?



Boy, you need therapy and more cream.  I don't like Kirby cussin' on a hot mic anymore than I liked Johnson.  You need to go cuss your team and get them playing at an acceptable level so that you can get over your DAWG obsession.  Remind me, what is 17-3?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs get by Alabama in the SECCG they have a good chance to win it all. If they don’t their chances go down significantly


Still worried about the Dawgs? The Iron Bowl is today and the only thing you can think about is the Dawgs. 

Your Dawg addiction is definitely beyond the stalker stage. I bet you have a dark room in your house full of UGA articles and pictures. And you just sit in there and stare at them for hours on end. 

Put the lotion on the skin or you’ll get the hose again!!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 27, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He would have cussed me out too


Please point to the place on the doll where Cousin Kirby hurt you


----------

